# More Gear Than Skill Syndrome



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been feeling a bit "down" lately due to the fact that I have quite a bit of fairly nice gear (by my standards) and it seems sort of wasted on me.

I'm not much of a consumer/materialist until it comes to music related gear. I have no real "need" for other types of of "toys", but I really enjoy looking at/buying guitars and amps. Worse yet, I have the good fortune (or maybe curse) of being able to afford it at this point in life. Through time I have accumulated gear and now it seems sort of foolish, given my playing skills. I could likely do as well playing a VERY basic/inexpensive guitar and amp. 

I feel so da*n fortunate and it is worse when I think of all the young, talented players that can't afford decent gear. 

I realize, the simple answer is to sell some of my existing gear or not to buy any new stuff. Sometimes I think that I could part with some of the gear...and then I get concerned/afraid that I will regret selling it. Sounds stupid and like I am screwed up, but that is the feeling I have...what more can I say.

I have sold amps and guitars in the past and, for the most part, I have few regrets. 

I don't really operate on any "pride of ownership" feelings and I'm not into collecting or the "investment" side of gear.

Surely, there must be others that experience similar feelings to mine now and again. How do you rationalize all of this.

For the record, I always enjoy playing guitar and I am SLOWLY improving. 

Thanks for reading.

Now, time for my Prozac (j/k)

All comments welcomed.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't feel guilty for owning gear. You work hard, you spend your hard earned cash on anything you like. Some people squirrel it away. Some people buy mansions. Some people drink and smoke through their bank account at a rapid rate. Some people like to acquire music gear.

Anyone who tells you you don't deserve your great can eat crow. Jealously is an ugly affliction.

You could spend all day sniffing the wood on Jimi's Strat and never pluck a string and that wouldn't make you any less entitled to own that Strat.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> My will gives some of my gear to a local highschool.


That certainly is a admirable, kind, and thoughtful approach. 

I was just hoping to get some comments that I might ponder over in the more near future...I'm trying to keep thoughts of "judgement day" for a bit later....to the extent possible.

However, in response, my will actually states that all my gear is to be split between two close friends that have always helped and encouraged me with my guitar playing. 

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Anyone who tells you you don't deserve your great gear can eat crow. Jealously is an ugly affliction.


The problem is...*I'm the one *who feels that I don't really deserve the gear I have. 

It is a guilt trip trip, and I'm just trying to figure out how to stop (or alter) this trip.

But you make a good point...why should I feel so guilty when I worked and earned the money and, therefore, I should just spend it on what gives me some pleasure. Problem is, it just might result in more stupid guilt. Make sense?........ I didn't think so...LOL 

Dave

_Edit: I just read that I have the most points in the "Top Reputation" area....how that happened is beyond me, especially given my present state of "confusion"...LOL_


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We all have hobbies that take up our cash. Be it golfing, boating, motorcycling etc........or playing guitar. I know there are golfers out there that have to have the best of everything even though they will never score a par on a hole. I will never be a great guitar player, and i've been at it for 36 years now, but I will indulge myself in some good equipment. Everyone has to keep within their own budget for whatever hobby they take up. No need to feel guilty, its not like you are gambling it all away. Enjoy it while you can because as I get older I am quickly realising just how fast our time here passes. Theres only gonna be so many days you can play, like it or not. For the record my daughter gets all my gear in the will....she only plays a bit (for now I hope) but I know she will cherish it.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Life's too short for a "B" rig, pretty much regardless of skill level. But I guess it's important not to let GAS turn into an addiction.

Some people get upset by the amount / quality of other people's gear. Could this fuel (needlessly) the feeling of guilt? Maybe.

If you personally know an skilled player that needs the gear that you have accumulated, maybe you can sell it at a deep discount or give it as a gift.

If the gear is not vintage / collector's items, you can always get another one down the road if you regret parting with it.

:rockon2:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Dave, enjoy your toys. You worked for it, you earned it and thankfully you are in a position to be able to reap some of the fruits of your labour. You're not slogging all the family money in slot machines or the like, so trust me, there are alot worse things you can be doing with your cash. Look at it this way, take a look at your gear, do a rough calculation of value and then ask yourself if this even comes close to the guy who buys himself a custom motorcycle or a sports car? 

If its something you enjoy, it makes you feel good and brings you peace and doesn't hurt anyone else, then that is fantastic! 

:rockon2:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Dave, enjoy your toys. You worked for it, you earned it and thankfully you are in a position to be able to reap some of the fruits of your labour. You're not slogging all the family money in slot machines or the like, so trust me, there are alot worse things you can be doing with your cash. Look at it this way, take a look at your gear, do a rough calculation of value and then ask yourself if this even comes close to the guy who buys himself a custom motorcycle or a sports car?
> 
> If its something you enjoy, it makes you feel good and brings you peace and doesn't hurt anyone else, then that is fantastic!
> 
> :rockon2:



Dig it, play it, play it, play it, till the guilt goes away. I earned and deserve all my gear. Heck it cost less than 1/3 of any of the 4 wheelers that drove past my door this weekend. Strings are cheaper that tires and they take no gas :smile:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Enjoyment... do you get that out of playing? Do you play for yourself and get something out of it? That's why I play. I have no real reason to play but for the sheer enjoyment of it. I play to blow off steam, because I have drank too much coffee or because the mood just hits me. Playing time is "me time", other wise I am working.

For the record, I've never played a song note for note in my entire life, and I did play in a few bands. I've allways improvised solos and how I played things based on my mood. If someone was to ask me to play a particular song, even if I liked the song and have played it before, I have to figure it out on the spot, and I will forget it by the next day. So after about 24 years since I first picked up the guitar, there are probably only 5 or 6 songs that I can play on command from start to finish.

I can noodle and oodle for hours, I can play bluesy type stuff, country type stuff, Metal riffs etc, etc etc. I can entertain myself for hours with three chords and have a blast.

When I think of how many people there are out there that are better players than I am, it doesn't bother me at all, because none of them can play how I feel when I feel it - only I can do that for me. That's my attraction to playing - I make music for myself, I don't play for anyone else.

If you can have a blast for two or three hours a day every now and then, then I suspect you are a good enough player to please yourself. What else do you need?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone who works hard enough to be able to buy expensive gear has absolutely no reason to feel guilty about owning it.

When folks think that by throwing money at their set up they will somehow be better players or have better tone than those who choose lower priced gear, THOSE are the people who are misguided IMO.

Enjoy your hard earned gear.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't really "Need" anything more than a guitar and an amp, to be able to play the gigs I play. Everything else I own is a want for my enjoyment. And I ain't done wanting yet.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Anyone who works hard enough to be able to buy expensive gear has absolutely no reason to feel guilty about owning it.
> 
> When folks think that by throwing money at their set up they will somehow be better players or have better tone than those who choose lower priced gear, THOSE are the people who are misguided IMO.
> 
> Enjoy your hard earned gear.


Exactly.

A while back, I was in the same situation as you Greco (I consider some of my gear to be fairly nice, but I'm still no Marty Friedman.) 

But I do know that I have worked for my gear, and while I may not be the best guitarist out there, I know I deserve my gear, simply because it took long hours of working my ass off. Besides, I'd rather be spending money on guitar gear then drugs/other things.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Anyone who works hard enough to be able to buy expensive gear has absolutely no reason to feel guilty about owning it.


Good way of putting it MM. While I don't own excess gear, I do have a rather high end acoustic that I love. Sometimes I feel that the quality is most definately unworthy of my mediocrity. However, that doesn't stop me from loving it's tone and beauty. I figure I'll grow into it! Like my playing, hopefully it will get better and better as time goes on.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Good way of putting it MM. While I don't own excess gear, I do have a rather high end acoustic that I love. Sometimes I feel that the quality is most definately unworthy of my mediocrity. However, that doesn't stop me from loving it's tone and beauty. I figure I'll grow into it! Like my playing, hopefully it will get better and better as time goes on.


Well it's a shame if you're limited by your gear. I've always been fortunate enough to have it the other way around. If I suck, it's certainly not the fault or limitations of my equipment and that's the way it should be.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks to all for the support. 

Hamm Guitars described me (for the most part) while describing his own approach to playing.

No other interest gives me the same enjoyment and relaxation as playing.

Maybe I am just a bit down (nothing clinical) and need a good kick to get back on track.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

greco said:


> No other interest gives me the same enjoyment and relaxation as playing.


Look at all the money your gear is saving you on therapy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Look at all the money your gear is saving you on therapy!


Ironically, my wife is a clincal psychologist and I manage her private practice.

Typical of the mental health issues confronting people today, she sees many clients with depression.

Her treatment/advice *for me *(when I get a bit "blue"...not very often BTW) is *"Snap out of it" *......very simple and to the point !!

......at least it is free


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm probably the worst guitarist here and I don't feel one ounce of guilt for having bought any of the gear I own. Some people buy new cars, large screen TVs or the most cutting-edge computers, I spend 400 to 800$ on a guitar every 12 months or so. It keeps me motivated to learn.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel the same way at times. I look at my gear then consider my repertoire and skill level and just kinda laugh at myself. Then I think back to the time when I was a poor student with a POS acoustic that never stayed in tune. After that I look at my gear and think WTF am I whining about. You worked for it. Enjoy it. I have friends with $2000 golf clubs that will never break 100. I have friends with $2000 BBQ's who burn everything! I see people $100,000 - $200,000 cars that can't drive. I'm sure they don't feel guilty. So what if I spent a few thousand on gear. I enjoy it and appreciate it. That's what matters to me. 

So go on and pick up yer gi tar! Have some fun!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I feel the same way at times. I look at my gear then consider my repertoire and skill level and just kinda laugh at myself.


This is reassuring !! ......Seriously.

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

greco..........was this your attemp to make me feel guilty....lol.......I sometimes feel the same way, and yet they are all art to me.......and if a bud comes by you can hook them up and co-oerce them to jam or play for you if you have a few extra's around (I always do).........if you don't invest too much then by all means.......just compare to snowmobiling as a hobby and the relative costs and must have stuff........ever look at an avid fisherman's gear, even the bicycle dudes with the spandex........or worse, the garage sale junkies........do I detect some pressure from the missus........are you making her dust everything...lol


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

RIFF WRATH said:


> greco..........was this your attemp to make me feel guilty....lol.......I sometimes feel the same way, and yet they are all art to me.......and if a bud comes by you can hook them up and co-oerce them to jam or play for you if you have a few extra's around (I always do).........if you don't invest too much then by all means.......just compare to snowmobiling as a hobby and the relative costs and must have stuff........ever look at an avid fisherman's gear, even the bicycle dudes with the spandex........or worse, the garage sale junkies........do I detect some pressure from the missus........are you making her dust everything...lol


:food-smiley-004:

I agree 102%. It's your "art" collection.....nothing to feel guilty about. You worked for it, you earned, and you can enjoy it 365 days a year.

The snowmobile example is a good one. You pay from $10K to $20K for a machine, then you need a second one, then you need a trailer, then you need "THE trailer", the you need a truck to haul "THE trailer" , then you need "THE Truck" to haul "THE trailer" etc. Gotta go to the mountains to drive them, right? It never ends.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> greco..........was this your attemp to make me feel guilty....lol.......I sometimes feel the same way, and yet they are all art to me.......and if a bud comes by you can hook them up and co-oerce them to jam or play for you if you have a few extra's around (I always do).........if you don't invest too much then by all means.......just compare to snowmobiling as a hobby and the relative costs and must have stuff........ever look at an avid fisherman's gear, even the bicycle dudes with the spandex........or worse, the garage sale junkies........do I detect some pressure from the missus........are you making her dust everything...lol


Not intended to make you feel guilty, and yes it is nice to have the extra stuff to save others having to haul gear to my place.

Mrs. Greco is happy and doesn't dust/tidy the gear. She is very supportive...no pressure from her at all. 

Just to tell you how very supportive she is, I once told her that I needed a new amp because the little light (pilot light) was a different colour on the new amp and I didn't have an amp with that colour of light (....am I bad apple or what !! ) She agreed......I never bought a new amp and I fessed up...

.....................you can hardly see the scars now (j/k)

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

no need to feel bad about owning gear you worked for and paid for- as others have mentioned, we all know people who spend fortunes on toys that never get used- i know a guy who paid $22,000 for a harley, he also bought a trailer for it, and he pays about $1000 a year to insure it- the only time he rode it in three years was when he trailered it to daytona this last march- and he says he put 25 kilometres on it there lol. he has snowmobiles n crap too. we all know folks like that.
if you can afford it, and you want it, no other justification is needed. there are far more foolish ways to spend money.

i dont buy expensive stuff- most of my gear i payed under $500 for. im a fair player- i wouldnt look silly with a $5000 instrument, but i dont see the point in it- i like an instrument that feels good, plays good, and i can depend on, but i dont want to feel bad about it getting knocked around-
ive got stuff that sees little use, but theres not a lot of money tied up in it.
i mean, so what if the used but really nice mandolin i paid $200 for has sat in its case for 2 months- next week i might want to play it- and if i didnt have it, i couldnt-

of course, as has been mentioned, some people buy expensive stuff thinking theyll be better players for it- used to see it all the time when i was teaching.
if your having trouble fretting a chord cleanly and your right hand cant keep time, a $2500 goldtop and a boutique amp arent going to help. but even then, theres nothing wrong with it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> i know a guy who paid $22,000 for a harley,
> he also bought a trailer for it,
> and he pays about $1000 a year to insure it- the only time he rode it in three years was when he trailered it to daytona this last march-
> and he says he put *25 kilometres *on it there lol.
> ...


Both of the above made me feel much better. And I don't even own a boutique amp or a goldtop.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi my name is Ben....and I'm a gearaholic. I wish I could play well enough to justify the gear buying all that gear but that will come in time. I have no other serious hobbies and I don't think I have a problem...probably...

I don't own a $25,000 Harley
I don't drive a Corvette, Mercedes or a fancy SUV
I don't have a boat, jet ski or ski doo
As a matter of fact, I really don't have much useless stuff at all. 

I would love to treat myself to a ??$000 Gibson but just can't do it. Someday, maybe when I have cash falling out of my pockets but now right now. Until then I will enjoy my Strats and modded Epiphones and Amps and buckets of pedals.

I find the best cure for the guilt you are feeling is to pick up your guitar and play something....LOUD! with cool effects....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I find the best cure for the guilt you are feeling is to pick up your guitar and play something....LOUD! with cool effects....


Good treatment advice. Thanks Ben.

Dave


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

a buddy of mine quells his guilt by going to old folks homes and playing for them once a month and giving free guitar lessons to local kids.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've felt that way at times, but it's more a sense of, "Wow! I actually own all these guitars!" If I had more money though, I'd have more gear.

I know people who spend more on their hobbies than I spend on my guitars, so it doesn't seem so odd when I compare it that way.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it really the gear, or are your just down on your own playing right now? 

I went and sat in with a buddy's band in March, and despite everyone around me telling my I played "fine", *I knew* I stank. I didn't pick up a bass for two months. It's one of those things that everybody goes through - "I'll never be able to learn all the stuff I want to, and the stuff I know SUCKS". 

The flipside of that coin is that, once you've been through enough of those, you realise that they usually precede a period of musical growth. At least I'm hoping...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

djdeacon said:


> Is it really the gear, or are your just down on your own playing right now?
> 
> I went and sat in with a buddy's band in March, and despite everyone around me telling my I played "fine", *I knew* I stank. QUOTE]
> 
> That's why I'm thankful for one buddy of mine, he always tells it like it is, if I played shitty he tells me, no sugar coating and I appreciate that.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I once saw a guy who had his Porsche 911 in 4th or 5th gear while driving only 20km/h or so (he was going over a speed bump). I nearly busted my gut laughing. 

As for Harleys...One of my friends used to race motocross (he has raced against some of the big names in that sport). He's not a big fan of those bikes. He says that Harleys are only good for two things: spending an afternoon polishing the chrome and stepping back and admiring your work.

So, yeah. A couple of guitars ain't that bad.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I started playing when I was 7 years old. All the way through highschool I owned cheap gear and always promised myself that one day I'd own some great stuff. Then I got married and priorities changed - but I always told myself that one day I'd own some nice gear. My first marriage ended when I was about 40 and as a personal statement of freedom (I think) I went out and bought a U.S. Strat and a half decent (but SS amp). Then I got invited to join a band. And I bought some more stuff. For my 50th birthday I bought my first Gibson - the LP I've wanted since highschool. And then a few vintage amps. And then some more stuff.

I could probably rationalize that I can't afford this stuff - but then .... if I don't buy it now I'll never buy it ... and then I'll just regret not ever having it.

It's a great feeling to own the things that I've always wanted - and I've been a smart enough shopper - me or my kids will always be able to get most of the cash back if needed.

I'm not a great player - I've done my share of gigs and sometimes I think I'm pretty good...... and other times I think I stink and have so much yet to learn.

Regardless - it makes me very happy - to play, clean, fix, look at, or talk about my gear - I wouldn't have it any other way.

On a related note, there was a lengthy thread on the TGP about a Dumble listed on ebay with a BIN of $65,000. It made for an interesting read about what people think of gear and it's cost and the perceived value in the hands of a player of any level of competence. Personally, I'd never spend that much on an amp (probably not even a car for that matter) but it seems that some people would ..... and do.

BTW - jewel lights MUST match - please sending the offending piece to me immediately :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ I saw that thread. It's crazy. 

I could buy my car 2.5 times with that money.

And I definitely have more gear than skill... and I don't even have that much. Hmph. But I enjoy it. And it's my money and I'm not sacrificing anything (except maybe a couple of trips/vacations - but that's my decision) to do it.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> That's why I'm thankful for one buddy of mine, he always tells it like it is, if I played shitty he tells me, no sugar coating and I appreciate that.


Next time he tells you, you played shitty, tell him his breath stinks and that he could lose a few pounds. Trust me....he'll appreciate it! :smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Next time he tells you, you played shitty, tell him his breath stinks and that he could lose a few pounds. Trust me....he'll appreciate it! :smile:


Oh he gets it back no worries there, but seriously I would rather know what someone really thinks, I appreciate bluntness and people being upfront and forthright. It isn't always pretty but it works for me.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

=D Funny thing is, I'm wondering the same thing, even as I buy my first electric guitar. I currently have a Taylor 214ce, and am wondering if I should drop money on a (probably $500 total expenditure) Strat and amp. Puts things in perspective sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Too much gear?*



dr_iggi said:


> Life's too short for a "B" rig, pretty much regardless of skill level. But I guess it's important not to let GAS turn into an addiction.
> 
> Some people get upset by the amount / quality of other people's gear. Could this fuel (needlessly) the feeling of guilt? Maybe.
> 
> ...


Hey Greco...I think "Gas" is a primordal urge to "Hunt/gather" for survival,hard wired into our souls...a holdover if you will...form prehistoric days. I went through all these feelings last year and just took a hard look at what I was
actually playing with or not. I wouldn't operate from a position of guilt,but a
basic understanding of your true needs is good for the soul. So if the spirit moves you, go with dr iggi's thoughts above.
The gist is only you can really figure that part out.I went through a "clean sweep"of my toys and pared down to fit those needs.I still can't get over how much dust bunny stuff I put in a new home!I felt liberated and happy about giving someone else a toy they would actually use:food-smiley-004:
Life is in a constant state of flux...so keep playin' while your fluxing and let go
when you feel the need.Of course keep the toys you truly love and avoid the
"lust factor" in newer and sexier toys. Jan


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

As guitarists are we ever at a level that we want to be at? Especially for the guys with day jobs that think about playing once the day is done.

When I started, I just wanted to play some cool songs. After a number of years, I can play more that I thought I would be able to when I started, but I still think that I'm not really that good. In another 15 or so years, I still don't think that I will be that good. That's because learning the instrument is a life-long journey with no end. That's the essence of continual improvement. An open mind and some humility always helps; watching a DVD of SRV (or insert your own guitar hero here) will dish up a good dose of humility, as will going down to some clubs and watching the local hotshot.

As for the question of gear, more than one famous guitarist expressed that they would love to bring an audience to their knees with just one note. If you get that rig of your dreams and every so often you just hit a note that you not only hear, but feel, then it is money well spent. That feeling is what we all strive for, and it can happen regardless of skill level.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Well said, how true, its really about emotion in the end isn't it. There's nothing more satisfying than having someone come up and thank you for the great evening of entertainment you provided them with, even when you know you didn't nail that song exactly the way you wanted. But hey! you were entertaining, job done. There's this guy from Point au Baril who used to rock out up here in Sudbury. He used to tell people that he wasn't a terribly good player or singer and he was right, but he used to pack the bar every time, because he was having fun and the crowd could actually feel that energy. Long live rock!


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

caaustin02 said:


> As guitarists are we ever at a level that we want to be at?


I think that's so true. I remember thinking if I could just play barre chords I'll be *there*. But as soon as I mastered that I was onto something else, attempting to get *there*. I finally realized that it's more a journey than it is a destination, and I'll never be *there* because *there* will always be a level higher than I am, or a road I haven't gone down yet. I own a good quality guitar and my skills are nowhere near what this guitar can do or is worth, but I don't feel bad because I know I'll always be steadfastedly working to get *there*.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Gilliangirl;126866 I own a good quality guitar and my skills are nowhere near what this guitar can do or is worth said:


> I hear that GC and feel the same way. The way I look at it, for me, it's a form of therapy and sometimes anger management... I think the cost of my must loved gear is likely less than some people spend on therapy. Hey, works for me and on my time frame, and I can take it with me to the cottage!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I hear that GC and feel the same way. The way I look at it, for me, it's a form of therapy and sometimes anger management... I think the cost of my must loved gear is likely less than some people spend on therapy. Hey, works for me and on my time frame, and I can take it with me to the cottage!


Playing guitar is a great way to work out frustration, stress, or anger--especially an electric, turned up loud with lots of distortion, making noise, creating feedback, especially if you break a string or six. (Okay I've never broken more than 2 at one time.)

I know drummers who go bang on their drums to do this, and I get that, but a guitar can do the same thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you can get enjoyment out of what you own, you deserve it.

my current amp (a JSX head and two triple X cabs) were free, shipping included, from Little Rock Arkansas. buddy said he was just paying it forward, and some day i have to do the same -that's our deal.

wanna know what? I've spent at least $4K of MY hard-earned money on gear that I want. do i feel bad for owning a gibson les paul? no. do i feel bad for owning a full stack? no. do i feel bad for owning a USA made 7-string at a fraction of the cost of a new one? no.

do i get a kick out of playing my rig? hell yeah! its my dream to some day have a touring band. its a goad to have a band that actually gets paid, and start recouping on the money i've spent these last 8 years.

my $1500 guitar has the most scratches i've put in anything  - its also my baby. the squier is baby on principle, the les paul is the baby because its the guitar i pick up first.

we all have our down days in terms of tone or just playing, "this too shall pass".


----------



## waynekp (Aug 9, 2008)

Even at my meagre skill level, I don't believe for a second that owning better gear will make me a better guitarist. I do believe that owning that Taylor 214ce that I just picked up two days ago makes me think to myself, if I own a guitar that expensive, I'm damn well gonna learn how to play it. I guess in that sense, it may make me a better guitarist in a roundabout way. As for your own gear, I don't really see anything wrong with owning nice equipment. I think its very important to own a rig that produces a sound that you enjoy. It inspires you to practise more, and it really is a good feeling to be playing and think to yourself, wow, does that ever sound good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

holy bump, batman!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

On the plus side you may soon end up like me where you can no longer get GAS because you already have all the worthwhile gear.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Some days I look at what I have and I think, "I don't need all this shit! I'm not even all that great..."

Then I say, "F*ck it." and just play louder until that feeling goes away.

sdsre


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I just wish I had a guitar with a wider fingerboard that fretted true so I could do all those damn chords that sound so awful and cramp my hands so much now.

Years ago, I saw Dominic Troiano somewhere on Yonge Street (Town Pump? it was right near Starvin' Marvin's), and he was playing this BC Rich guitar. It was ugly as sin if you ask me, but that fingerboard was like a 6-lane highway, newly paved and only open for me. I'm still envious of it.

I guess that's the long way of saying that sometimes gear can facilitate the acquisition of skill.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

screamingdaisy said:


> Some days I look at what I have and I think, "I don't need all this shit! I'm not even all that great..."
> 
> Then I say, "F*ck it." and just play louder until that feeling goes away.
> 
> sdsre


Orange Amps :rockon2:sdsre:rockon:


----------

